# SA black stainless 1911



## nike98t (Jun 13, 2006)

The most smooth crisp gun I've ever shot. best 900 bucks i've ever spent. well except for that night in mexico. lol lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Was it the "Loaded" full size model???? Sweet looking piece


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know what the gun looks like - but, I wanted to see YOURS  - not the springfield website pic


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

This tread is useless without pictures.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> This tread is useless without pictures.


+10


----------

